# Cornish Rex



## KittyGal (Sep 23, 2004)

Can anyone recommed a good dry food for a Cornish Rex? They eat alot of food, but they also run and play alot.
Just looking for ideas from those who own them!! Thanks!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Any kind based on meat that contains a lot of protein and fat. Prefferably without corn and/or corn cluten meal.

California Natural and Innova among the best dry foods.


----------



## KittyGal (Sep 23, 2004)

Sol,
Thank you for the suggestions. What about Sensible Choice, Natural Balance or Breeder's Choice (Petco stores)?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Of the foods you mention I would recommend Natural Balance since their food seem to contain more animal sources and doesn't contain any corn or corn gluten meal and they have reasonable amounts of protein and fat. The Venison & Green Pea formula is low in fat though so I wouldn't recommend that food.


----------



## KittyGal (Sep 23, 2004)

Sol,
I did buy Natural Balance (regular dry food) yesterday and the cats seemed to love it. But as you know...Rexes are not picky about any kind of food. They will eat everything!
The only thing that concerns me with this food is the potential for high carbs (triggering diabetes) with the potatoes and oatmeal. Should I be concerned about that. I suppose they can eat this for awhile and then I can switch to California Natural. Any thoughts on the whole carbs leads to diabetes debate?


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 17, 2004)

That's why everyone here recommends wet food. So as soon as your cats are finished with this bag, buy Innova or Wellness wet food.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

KittyGal said:


> Sol,
> I did buy Natural Balance (regular dry food) yesterday and the cats seemed to love it. But as you know...Rexes are not picky about any kind of food. They will eat everything!
> The only thing that concerns me with this food is the potential for high carbs (triggering diabetes) with the potatoes and oatmeal. Should I be concerned about that. I suppose they can eat this for awhile and then I can switch to California Natural. Any thoughts on the whole carbs leads to diabetes debate?


Well, if you're worried about carbs, dry food is the last thing you should feed your cats. Most dry foods, no matter brand, contain more than 40 % carbs.

I feed my rexes homemade raw food and they're doing great on it. If you're worried about the carbs I think you should give them more wet food.

I'll never feed my cats dry food again, they just get it for treats when the companies send me free samples. But if you're gonna feed dry food, Natural Balance, I think, is one of the better ones.


----------

